# New Pantry



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

Its been a while since ive been on here so I thought I would show all you lovely people what Ive been up to. A while back my wife was complaining of no room in the small cupboards we were using for a pantry, and being the smart ass I am,I said something to the efect of " Fine I'll build you one." Well I wasn't expecting the answer " I think it should go right there." I FELL INTO HER TRAP.. well it took a bit to do but when I was done she had a 27 sq. ft. walk-in pantry. She loves all the new storage space and is eagerly awaiting canning season again to restock all that good stuff.

Second picture is messed up but you get the idea.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

good job. I'll bet she is happy!


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

OMG! At first I thought you just built those great shelves. Then I went back and reread it and you built the *entire* thing! GOOD JOB! We don't have a lot of closet space but I am going through the entire house to find a corner we don't use! 

I'm impressed!!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Sweet!! :thumb:


----------



## titiana (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL, I had to laugh at the lone potatoe. But it is gorgeous.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

That's wonderful! Looks like it has always been there!


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, What a great looking pantry, You did a great job.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Ah around here a woman wouldn't let a husband with skills like you have outta her sight.
Hmm now how can use this to my advantage... _oh honey lokk what he built his sweetheart_
Awesome job!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

You did a Great job! and I bet the wife is so excited too! I Love my walk in Pantry.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice work! 

I wouldn't have suspected that it's an add-on, rather than original construction, if you hadn't mentioned it. 

I like that shelving system, too. If you don't mind my asking, did you buy the components or copy the concept from scratch? Anyway, it sure looks nice!!

Thanks for sharing the pix. I always enjoy peeking into other folks pantries, especially for ideas to steal. LOL

Lee


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Pretty sure those shelves are from Ikea, I have the same ones in 3 different parts of my house!


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

Great job!!!! We are in the process of building a house and I've been begging for a big pantry. My husband doesn't think that we need one. I finally just told him that I wouldn't cook for him anymore if he didn't build me enough storage. That got him and now he has one figured into the kitchen plans. Your wife is one lucky lady.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Great looking pantry and excellent detail. Job well done, indeed!

In our house, if we had the space to build one, I'd have to do it myself. Thank goodness *DH* bought *me* that 10" sliding compound miter saw! Sure did come in handy when *I* built the root cellar...

RVcook


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

We are about to add on a room pantry. It will be 10 X 12 room. I just can't figure out how to do the inside so it looks like and old style pantry/butter room. The floor will be brick. Is there pictures or sites on ideas.

I love what you did and wish my husband could build. We're having this one built.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

:hysterical:Job well done!!!!!!, even if you did "fall into her trap". tyusclan mommma


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

TINKNOCKER66 or anyoone else. 

In this room we are building as a pantry, I can't figure out how to design it so it looks like and old buttery. It will have a brick floor. I am building it off of a room we built with 100 year brick as the floor and old logs on one wall. So I am going for an early american look. Can't find any pictures and all my old country living magazines are gone. The room's outer demensions are 10 x 12. Any suggestions.

I know I want 1/2 of one wall for bread making and areas for vegs and dried beans plus I am a big canner so I would like to show it off.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I don't know what a buttery is, but it sounds nice. Could you use baskets on the floor, under the lowest shelf for veggies to go in. Shelves made of barn wood. or put those lacy paper edges hanging over the edge of the shelves,under the canned goods. Put all your flours in matching jars, something old fashioned. If you need some cupbords, put punched tin on the doors. Hang things in baskets from the ceiling.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

very very nice


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Gorgeous, and useful! What a combination! ldc


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

If I can imagine correctly, you probably are looking for a room similar to what Laura Ingalls Wilder had built by Almanzo in their first home. All I could come up with online is the survey's house that they stayed in. 
http://hoover.archives.gov/LIW/pioneering/images/pantry.jpg

Sorry, I neglected to quote who I was responding to!


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

jmtinmi said:


> If I can imagine correctly, you probably are looking for a room similar to what Laura Ingalls Wilder had built by Almanzo in their first home. All I could come up with online is the survey's house that they stayed in.
> http://hoover.archives.gov/LIW/pioneering/images/pantry.jpg
> 
> Sorry, I neglected to quote who I was responding to!




Yes, but definitely more shelving and counters. I guess I'll have to keep on searching. I wanted to get the foundation poured iin a few weeks so running out time.


----------



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

STORAGE SHELVES

http://www.dehydrate2store.com/videos/?id=24

Storage Shelves (Part One- Assembly)
http://www.dehydrate2store.com/recipes/viewRecipe.php?id=17

Storage Shelves (Part Two- Fastening)
http://www.dehydrate2store.com/recipes/viewRecipe.php?id=18


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice video. I never thought of the jars falling off the shelves. Thanks, Debbie


----------

